# Basissystem für J2EE App



## pyjo (5. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

ich und ein Kollege haben nen Auftrag für ein Warenverwaltungssystem mit Shop bekommen und sollen es in Java Entwickeln.
Das das ganze ne J2EE App wird, ist bei der Anforderung schon klar, aber wir suchen aktuell noch ne Grundlage auf der wir aufbauen können.

Wir hatten schon überlegt, es als Portletsystem zu bauen, aber da die Anwendung primär nur einen Internen Bereich haben soll (auch der Shop soll nur für angemeldete Kunden verfügbar sein) sind wir der Meinung, dass ein Portletsystem nicht das richtige dafür ist.
Momentan stehen wir so dar, dass wir einen Application Server (vermutlich JBoss) einsetzen wollen und eine eigene Webapp dafür entwickeln werden. Also quasi bis auf dem AS keine "fremde" Grundlage verwenden werden.

Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee, wo man vielleicht drauf aufbauen könnte?
Soweit möglich sollte die Application, sollte sie eine Datenbank einsetzen, auch Oracle kompatibel sein, da wir beim Kunden eine Oracle DB einsetzen werden (Kundenwunsch, aber durchaus kein schlechter ).

Grüße
ViperT


----------



## Terminator (6. Jun 2007)

Hi ViperT,

Weiss nicht wies den anderen geht, aber irgendwie versteh ich dein Posting schon nicht.
Einerseits möchtest du nur AS+EigenWebApp ohne Fremdes, drunter suchst du wieder ne Application um drauf aufzubauen.

Nach was fragst du denn nun eigentlich?
1. Art der J2EE-App
2. Nach nem Framework
3. Oder doch n BasisShopSystem

cu
Terminator


----------



## pyjo (6. Jun 2007)

Wir suchen eher nen Framework als ein bereits existierendes Shop-System. Laut Kundenaussage haben die fertigen Systeme nicht die entsprechenden Anforderungen.

Um es kurz auszudrücken, wir suchen ein System, dass sich um das Aussehen / Layouten kümmert und wir quasi nur noch passende Module dafür schreiben müssen. Also primär das, was hinter der Oberfläche steckt (das wir die Ausgabe der Informationen selber machen müssen ist klar). Da das ganze sowohl statische Inhalte und dynamische Inhalte (unabhängig von der Warenverwaltung/Shop) ebenfalls beherschen muss, dachten wir halt an ein fertiges Portletsystem.
Aber auch dabei sind wir uns absolut nicht sicher, ob das eine gute Grundlage dafür währe. Momentan stehen wir wie gesagt eher so dar, dass wir uns eine eigene WebApp entwickeln.

Ich denke bei solch einem System, wo es auch um jede Menge Sicherheitskritische Aspekte geht und eine gewisse Performance sollten wir auch auf eine eigene Entwicklung setzen. Oder sehe ich das falsch?

Ich hoffe das war jetzt etwas verständlicher 

Grüße ViperT


----------



## Terminator (6. Jun 2007)

Also ich hab vor nem Jahr angefangen nen Shop zu proggen.
Ist auch ein Intranet-Geschichte für n Kunden mit 30 Fililaen.
Hab mich für JSF RI+Facelets entschieden und Layout eben XHTML/CSS.
"Heute" nur Intranet bedeutet nicht dass Kunde "morgen" seine Produkte nicht zusätzlich im Internet haben möchte

Nachteil ist das dauert wirklich wirklich lange..
Vor allem wenn nichts fertiges zur Verfügung steht, mein damit fertige serverseitige Komponenten, aber auch clientseitige Scripte JS/AJAX.
Da kann das proggen tierisch lang aufhalten, so dass JSF-Einarbeitungszeit + Basisfunktionen + ShopFunktionen da auch n Jahr ins Land geht und ist noch nicht in Produktion.



> wir quasi nur noch passende Module dafür schreiben müssen. Also primär das, was hinter der Oberfläche steckt.

Ja so hab ich das auch gemacht, zwar nicht als Module aber eben Basis-Klassenpaket auf dem setzt dann Kundenspezifische Klassen auf.
Also reicht dann eigentlich wenn man ne Basisklasse ableitet wenn man spezielle Funktionen für einen Kunden dazunehmen möchte.

Oberfläche ist halt bei HTML/CSS cool.
Da kann ein potentieller weiterer Kunden sich sein Layout auch durch nen eigenen Programmierer anpassen lassen.
Also Frontend sowieso aber eben auch im Backendbereich.



> Laut Kundenaussage haben die fertigen Systeme nicht die entsprechenden Anforderungen.

Kann ich gut nachvollziehen, also Flexibilität zu gewährleisten ist wirklich schwer.
Was waren donn so die Anforderungen bei euch?

Also problematisch fand ich bei Umsetzung vor allem:
- Flexible Struktur von Categorien/Artikel/Artikelpositionen
- Verschiedene Felder bei unterschiedlichen Artikeln
- Mehrsprachig
- Backendbereich Multiuser fähig



> Ich denke bei solch einem System, wo es auch um jede Menge Sicherheitskritische Aspekte geht und eine gewisse Performance sollten wir auch auf eine eigene Entwicklung setzen. Oder sehe ich das falsch?

Also wenn ihr genug Zeit habt dann ja.


----------



## ksg9-sebastian (6. Jun 2007)

Hi,

aber warum kein Portal/Portlet? Hat doch nichts mit intern/extern zu tun.

Vorteile des Portals:

- Grundgerüst ist schon vorhanden
- Portale sind quasi eigene Module somit kannst du die Anwendung nach und nach entwickeln und alles schön getrennt deployen
- Fehlersuche beschränkt sich meistens auf ein Portlet und kann besser auf einen bestimmten Bereich eingegrenzt werden
- Benutzer- und Rechteverwaltung kommt schon mit, was imho ein riesen Vorteil ist

Sämtliche Frameworks für's Web gibts auch für Portlets. Spring, Struts, JSF u.s.w.

Entwicklungszeit dürfte sich etwas verkürzen da schon ein Basissystem da ist. Die Entwicklung unterscheidet sich nicht so extrem von Servlets oder ner normalen Webapp.

Würd dir Jetspeed2 oder ähnlichen Portalserver empfehlen. Für MVC und ähnliches kannst du z.B. ein eigenes Pattern verwenden (siehe IBM: 
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/websphere/library/techarticles/0312_hanis/hanis1.html
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/websphere/library/techarticles/0312_hanis/hanis2.html)

oder auch JSF.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## pyjo (6. Jun 2007)

ok, vielen Dank für die Anregungen 
Ich glaub, es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten, dass wir jetzt erstmal genug Diskussionsstoff haben 
Mal schauen wofür wir uns am Ende entscheiden  :roll: 

Grüße
ViperT


----------

